# "Goodnight" for violin and piano



## AndreasvanHaren (May 7, 2007)

Hi,
Here is a version for violin and piano of my piano solo piece, called "Goodnight".

http://www.box.net/shared/c12yzus2jk

I enjoy personally to make different version of my music because I learn a lot of it while doing this, however, I can image that others start to think: "Enough already!"

Anyway...
greetings from Sweden!

André


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Andre,

I always enjoy your new works ... They are so refreshing and I never tire of listening to them. Thanks for sharing these with the community here.


----------



## AndreasvanHaren (May 7, 2007)

Thanks,
I am very happy with this recording, glad that someone is playing it. Of course, on my computer everything sounds smooth and in time but a human performance is still the best.

I hope to post some more live performed pieces soon.

André


----------



## SenorTearduct (Jul 29, 2009)

Again Brillent!!!


----------

